# Plow shorts out lights & pump after using pump



## CaliO (Nov 30, 2016)

Truck: 2001 f250sd 5.4l
Plow: western unimount 7.5ft
Harness: 9pin w/ head light relays

Problem(s): 
#1. Lights work until plow pump in used. the pump will work for a sec then shorts out and kills lights and pump. 
#2. With relays connected I lost my high beams on truck side, but works on plow side. (not a big deal to me but maybe a reason for issues)

Backstory:
POS beater ford! I had to re wire 75% of the light relays, 100% of the joystick. due to bad connections, cut wires ect. Had to re weld plow frame truck side (literally was holding by two tack welds)

If the relays are disconnected, plow will work but when connecting relays the plow would not work. I found two ground issues. #1. ground to battery wasnt great (fixed). #2. ground to joystick wasn't attached (fixed)

Tapping the relays will make the relays open or close. (maybe bad relays)


Notes: 
My turn signal fuse is gone and has a bare wire inserted to the hot side. 
This truck is a ghetto special so nothing is out of the ordinary. wires are cut every where so hard to see whats what. 


Educated guess(es) on issue: 
I am going to try to rewire the plow side with insulated connections. (maybe jumping to short)

I am going to also clean up ground and power to pump. 


Any and all info, suggests or ideas are welcome. 

Thx
CaliO


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Use jumper cables.....ground from your battery straight to the motor ground first see if that helps at all 

Where is the plow ground under the hood attached at?


----------



## CaliO (Nov 30, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Use jumper cables.....ground from your battery straight to the motor ground first see if that helps at all
> 
> Where is the plow ground under the hood attached at?


Plow pump ground goes directly to the ( - ) battery terminal. which I believe is also jumped to the fender as well.

Ty I will check and try your suggestion later today.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Sounds like a bad ground, or a bad positive connection, but I would go with the ground. Do what Dieselss said with the jumper cables, this should isolate the problem quickly.


----------



## CaliO (Nov 30, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Sounds like a bad ground, or a bad positive connection, but I would go with the ground. Do what Dieselss said with the jumper cables, this should isolate the problem quickly.


My thoughts exactly. just wanted to get outsiders take and ideas. ty


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

CaliO said:


> Plow pump ground goes directly to the ( - ) battery terminal. which I believe is also jumped to the fender as well.
> 
> Ty I will check and try your suggestion later today.


For an extra added benefit, I have a ground wire that leads from the negative terminal to the engine block where the alternator is mounted. This ensures that the engine / alternator is grounded fully, beyond the original grounds.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Bad or shorting out solenoid.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SnoFarmer said:


> Bad or shorting out solenoid.


Or wired wrong.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> Or wired wrong.


Remember, REAL MEN don't read directions!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> Remember, REAL MEN don't read directions!


My way is normally better anyway.


----------



## CaliO (Nov 30, 2016)

Update: better late than never

Replaced both headlight relays (fixed interm. Headlights)
Cleaned all connections to plow side. (Fixed the interm. Hydrolic issue) 


Only 1 issue remains. High beams don't always work on plow side. Problem is in the 9pin harness. Not worth buying so I am just if anything jumper the wire around the harness. 


Issue that came and went and was easy to solved. The plow froze up one day (10°) whice I am claiming condensation in the fluid iced up and clogged a valve. The next day (38°) it worked again. I will drain and replace fluid with newer antifreeze type hydrolic fluid.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Western sells replacement pigtails instead of buying entire harness.


----------

